# Completed UFOs



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

In June 2012, I decided I was going to spend the next year finishing unfinished projects. Here's what I've done:

The first project is Carolina Lily. I appliqued & pieced this top in 2007. I hand quilted it and now it is finished! Will be donated to the 2013 Michiana Mennonite Relief sale.

Next is the One Block Wonder I started in 2010. I finished the piecing last fall & hand quilted it during the winter.

My mother embroidered the quilt blocks before her death in 2006. I pieced & hand quilted this quilt after I finished the one block wonder. It is a wedding quilt for my nephew getting married in September.

The embroidered basket wall hanging is titled Aunt Bea's Parlor, designed by Judy Reynolds from Black Cat Creations. This one was really fun to do. Actually this project was not a UFO. I did the embroidery when I was tired of hand quilting. The instructions were very well written and went together quickly. I also hand quilted this one.

There is also a project at the machine quilters too.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

They're all very pretty!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Love the lily quilt. You put a lot of work into those, glad to see them finished.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow they are beautiful. 

I know I have said this before but they really are works of art. Anyone would be very proud to have them!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL quilts!!!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful quilts, I just love to see embroidery in blocks. Is the wonder block like a stack and whack done in a hexagon? It is awesome.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

great job!!!! you are very talented. 

thank you for finishing some projects. it would be sad if they had never gotten finished to fully enjoy and love. 

my mom just passed away and she was a very prolific quilter and then knitter. she finished tons of projects that we can all love. she also left a ton of unfinished projects that we can't finish. some we could salvage and have others finish but I can't knit to save my life and I can quilt some but not to the extent she could I do piecing not applique. some of her projects were just in the baby stages of starting.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for your kind comments. The embroidery projects was really fun. I hadn't embroidered in several years.

The one block wonder is a stack & whack or a variation of it somehow. I've never done the regular stack & whack. I had 6 repeats of fabric & cut strips crosswise across the fabric. Then you cut them into triangles using a 60 degree ruler. You need to pin the sets together. You sew the triangles together into 2 half hexigons. When you sew the rows together you sew 1 row with half the hexigon. I'm not explaining it very well. It better shown.

Our guild had a workshop in January 2010. Claire Baker has done several of them. She just told us what to do and we did it. It wasn't difficult once I understood the concept. It was just very time consuming.

I don't think the book she taught us from is in print anymore.

I really try hard to finish projects I've started. My mother passed away in 2006 and left a LOT of unfinished projects. Being the daughter that quilted, I brought quite a few of them home to finish, but I just couldn't do them. I would have spent the rest of my life finishing her projects and not creating my own.

I am fortunate that the Michiana Mennonite Relief Sale accepts partially completed projects and resells them. It makes me feel good that someone will finish them and the buyer is pleased to get a bargain. We all have projects that we will never finish. Might as well give them a new home.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've fallen in love with the one block wonder. I have the perfect fabric for it already. Making it in rows will sure simply things. Other than having to be really careful with the layout


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have done the One Block Wonder and they really aren't that hard. The hardest part is deciding on the placement of the 'blocks'! 

But my question is ... How did you do the sashing? When did you add it and in what order? I've never seen it done with sashing and really like it!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Another lady in our guild, Becky Yoder, did this with her project. I really liked it. It frames each flower so nicely.

After I had the half hexigons sewn, I sewed on the frame (sashing). I cut my strips 1 1/2". Sew on the side frames first. Make sure you have the frame extend far enough on both ends so when pressed it extends past the hexigon. I learned that the hard way! Trim the bottom frame edge, then sew on the bottom frame. 

The 1 1/2 should give you 1" to play with. After I sewed the frame on, I trimmed each half hexigon so they would be the same size. 

I had a few triangles that I had mistakenly cut too small, but I needed them for my project. I cut my frame strips wider and was able to make up the size needed to be the same size as the other blocks. 

The leader of our workshop said to just put the triangles together and get sewing! But I couldn't do that. I had to arrange each set and see what the arrangement looked like. That was really fun.


----------



## camsgran (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful! I have a lot of unfinished projects and you just inspired me. They are all so lovely.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

WOW! That use of the prints in that second one is ridiculously amazing. You're very talented (and patient ).


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, they are all so lovely.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

They are all just stunning! I really need to make time to get back in my sewing studio. *sigh*


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wowzers!!! Beautiful and a great job!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I look forward to see the project you guys complete this fall/winter. 

It really is a good feeling to finish them up and see the stack go down.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That's what I thought it might have been. Thanks for the instructions!!




Gretchen Ann said:


> Another lady in our guild, Becky Yoder, did this with her project. I really liked it. It frames each flower so nicely.
> 
> After I had the half hexigons sewn, I sewed on the frame (sashing). I cut my strips 1 1/2". Sew on the side frames first. Make sure you have the frame extend far enough on both ends so when pressed it extends past the hexigon. I learned that the hard way! Trim the bottom frame edge, then sew on the bottom frame.
> 
> ...


----------

